# 8mm video to CD



## Shira (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a Canon L2 video camcorder that I bought in 1994. Is there a way to transfer the movies on the videocassettes to my computer so I can edit it and then transfer it to a CD? Or is it better to pay and have it done professionally. *If* I can do it, I know I would need to buy some equipment, I just don't know what it is. 
Thanks/Shira:4-dontkno


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, you can buy a video capture device, or put a video card in your pc that has video capture capability. Of course you need a burner.


----------



## Shira (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, Bruiser...

Novice question... will that provide a way to plug the L2 into my computer. There is no USB connection from the L2, just the white, red and yellow stereo video cable.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Most of the capture devices use USB or Firewire to connect to the pc. Some might use the standard video input. Search for "video capture devices" and read the descriptions.


----------



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

if you have media center pc, you can hook your cam up to the tv via a/v cable and record the videos on your computer through your media center or any other program you got. you have to have a media center pc though.


----------

